# hurricane lake report



## popeye n olive (Aug 8, 2008)

spent most of day on hurricane lake, total catch of 7 bass, one my personal best out of this lake, a 19 incher. all caught on stick baits, worked slowly. tennessee shad color was doing it. big girl caught then released in my pond. sorry no pics. camera was at home.:bangheadalso saw a bald eagle doing his thing above the lake. :usaflag


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Great report, It's been a while since i've been out there.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nice post, thinking bout heading up there tomorrow.Don't be scared to try a Rattle Trap this time of year, teh shad are still active and the big boys will hit it. *


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hurricane Lake can be kinda moody. It sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *patriot10 (1/3/2009)**Nice post, thinking bout heading up there tomorrow.Don't be scared to try a Rattle Trap this time of year, teh shad are still active and the big boys will hit it. *


Take your rain gear w/ ya....If I wasn't going to the folks tomorrow after church, I'd meet ya there (only live bout 6 miles away):letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*looking at the weather now. hope I didn't speak before I looked*


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

I went out there today(Saturday). We started on the East River and that totally sucked so we went up to Hurricane and fished for 2 1/2 hours before the skies opened up. We caught 4. Not that big but better than being skunked. We caught all of our fish in the 15-18' range on Bandit 400's and Norman DD-22's. They were REALLY sluggish. 

Shad was mentioned as being in Hurricane? Are you sure about that? I hate to question butI haven't seen any in that lake. I assumed that the major feed for bass was probably bluegill or maybe some shiners. 

I'll be back up there next weekend since the water's warming and the big girls should start going on a pre-spawn feed. BTW.... I saw water temps ranging from 60-64 degrees.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

IM waiting to see this bald eagle people are talking about..


----------

